# Electromagnet.



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does any one know how to turn off the electromagnet on my motorhome.
I am on an Aire with 50 clearly marked bays - 43 of which are empty !
Just returned from a very nice walk along the beach to find a motorhome parked about 4 feet away from me. Precisely positioned to block the lovely warm sunshine and put the whole of my pitch in the shade.
Please tell me how to turn off this blasted magnet !


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's nothing to do with your MH, it's your magnetic personality!


----------



## seabreezesports (Dec 5, 2012)

What you need is plenty of power. Fire up the generator That should produce enough.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

A guitar and/or 2 dog leads (the thick chain ones work well) seem to block the force.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yes I find that every where I go.... park in an open space far away and guess what someone parks next to me and there's so much space and they park next to me and yes about 4 foot away I have never understood it...... :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Play LOUD music, go outside to fart or fire up generator . . Either would persuade me to move :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a similar attraction last summer. Two feet away from my hab door. :roll: 

Found I could speak to them and they understood my mad wish for some sun so they moved away to another pitch.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Last time that happened, I mentioned to bloke next door that fire risk was the reason in the UK that vans were kept apart. That in winter the fire risk goes up markedly! 
In our case the bloke left the site the next day.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Either move or ask the chap to stop blocking your sunshine & view and move over a bit.

cabby


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I have moved, but why does it happen so often ? Particularly when the place is practically empty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did think of suggesting you lit a smoky BBQ, but I expect the wind was wrong way. Mind you the old warning when touring was never to park too far away from all the others for protection.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I would just have moved to the space the other side of him, so as to do the same to him as he had done to me.

.....................and then started playing loud music. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This does my head in. I started my own Aire in the Alps this summer. Found a spot with about 2 acres of space up a mountain. 4 other vans spotted us. They could have gone anywhere. One in each corner maybe. Nope. Parked not on top of but all together near us! :roll: 

I usually sit in me chair, playing my guitar and chuck a few lager cans about, light a *** and generally be a yobo! This does work but strangely does not deter Belgians. 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Someone parked next to us on one CL when there was loads of space and we were the only ones there.

Got talking to him and what a lovely fellow he was, turns out his wife had died the year before and he was lonely and like people to chat to.

Paul.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Or you could just put tape around your van to stop people parking to close to you , we saw this on a aire in Portugal …..UK Van 



Paul


----------



## simonmd (Dec 20, 2013)

Funny post, I love how you even put it in the electrical section!

If it's any consolation, the same thing happens with boats too. I have often found a great little spot to anchor, leaving myself lots of room for the boat to move around with changes in the wind only to come back later to find some damn idiot has anchored right next to me, usually a charter boat, even when the rest of the bay is clear.

My theory is this, they see you and think "ah, that must be the best place to be...". If it wasn't so annoying, I'd take it as a compliment! :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> This does work but strangely does not deter Belgians. 8O


'Course not, it's compulsory behavior there. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > This does work but strangely does not deter Belgians. 8O
> ...


While we are having a pop at Johnny Foreigner you could do well to observe the Germans. They will avoid this situation by surrounding their location with stuff. Surf boards, quad bikes, wind breaks and they always seem to be drying stuff.

This is cunningly spread around the van overlapping several pitches. If you ruck up next to them on a wild camping spot they are even worse and will build a small village around their vans. Very cunning.

Brits that are travelling together will pitch together, join awnings and close themselves off while making sure they make enough racket to deter most (maybe not Belgians). They are only superseded by the Italians who if they arrive en masse will have 200 children who will turn the Aire into a football pitch and then its game over for everyone (even the Belgians).

The French will quietly just get on with it and bother nobody. Amazingly they are not phased by any of the behavior above.

Yes. Aires are a lottery. Best avoid them if you ask me. Book into a Yelloh Village campsite in high season! Smashing.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Buy two sets of police 'Stingers' and lay them out on the pitches either side of you :wink: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

If you follow the Dutch example :- Motorhome / Caravan One pitch
Table and chairs next pitch, satelitte dish previous pitch.

I think they are probably looking for security and possibly companionship. 
We are in the main tribal or herd animals hence MHF membership.


----------

